
2.6M comments in, FCC has changed almost nothing about net neutrality proposal - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/24/15682240/fcc-net-neutrality-proposal-sees-few-changes
======
sharemywin
Unfortunately this administration's view is you lost you have no voice.

